# lungie bungie - any good?



## wench (27 November 2008)

thinking of buying one - are they any good


----------



## CBAnglo (27 November 2008)

I use one for lunging - it is on very loose but does provide a contact when my horse goes long and low so I can work him from behind into a contact.  

I prefer these to side reins as they have more give and as they go over the poll they are self-righting.


----------



## jcberry (27 November 2008)

were you watching team fredericks by any chance


----------



## barbaraNcolin (27 November 2008)

I've got a bungie, use it when lungeing and some times on the flat. Rate it, much more so personally than side reins/draw reins as its not constant.


----------



## kick_On (27 November 2008)

I personnel rate them, i think they do give good clear contact signals to horse and really help to encourage a good contact (long and low), whilst engagings hocks and producing good muscle across back


----------



## flyingfeet (27 November 2008)

I was watching team federicks, and I didn't really think it was that good as not stretching the muscles behind the saddle as much as I'd like. Plus its quite a strong contact on the bars, which I don't like either. 

Also the lungie bungie still punishes a stumble, which I will not tolerate on youngsters.


----------



## Cluny (27 November 2008)

I really like the look of the Kavalkade HO Lungeing Aid, it doesn't punish the horse as it has fitting that just rolls along the back, but it does encourage them to stretch over their backs and down and is beautifully simple.

Have a look at http://www.schockemoehle.net/shop/produc...BP&amp;ref=8500

Also Laura B uses them, have a look at http://www.horsehero.com/5201/5214/6283


----------

